# New: Chat Room's up



## Chris (May 28, 2005)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/vBChat.php?

The text is pruned overnight. Enjoy.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2005)

It's still a bit on the buggy side. If you're having problems entering text, usually a refresh of your browser will solve it.


----------



## Digital Black (May 28, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Shawn (May 29, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Vince (May 29, 2005)

cool. checking it out right now


----------



## Regor (May 29, 2005)

One small thing...

It says 'joins the room' even when you 'leave' the room. FYI.


----------



## dpm (Jun 12, 2005)

Somebody come in...


----------



## macalpine88 (Jun 12, 2005)

i typed /exit but when i reload the page it says im still in the chat room


----------



## Shannon (Jun 12, 2005)

It seems to be working well now. Nice chatting with ya...Chris, Drew, & Macalpine88.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 12, 2005)

GO TO THE CHAT NOW. I'm bored at hell.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 15, 2005)

anyone up for a chat?


----------

